# Study: Many Sunscreens May Be Accelerating Cancer



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

http://www.aolnews.com/health/articl...ms_ss=facebook

Quote:

WASHINGTON (May 24) -- Almost half of the 500 most popular sunscreen products may actually increase the speed at which malignant cells develop and spread skin cancer because they contain vitamin A or its derivatives, according to an evaluation of those products released today.
Eek!

http://www.ewg.org/2010sunscreen/bes...rt-sunscreens/


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Apparently the EWG list doesn't take into account nano particles... and cross referencing EWG's "best sunscreen list" with this list

http://www.healthy-holistic-living.c...echnology.html

Quote:

Alba Botanica Fragrance Free Mineral Sunscreen, SPF 18 (not all Alba products)
Alba Botanica Kids Mineral Sunscreen, SPF 18 (not all Alba products)
Alba Botanica Facial Mineral Sunscreen, SPF 10 (not all Alba products)
Avalon Baby, Natural Mineral Sunscreen, SPF 18
Blue Lizard Australian Suncream, SPF 30, Baby (not all Blue Lizard products)
Blue Lizard Australian Suncream, SPF 30+, Sensitive (not all Blue Lizard products)
Burt's Bees, SPF 30
Burt's Bees Sunscreen with Hemp Seed Oil, Chemical Free
Fallene Cotz Sunscreen, Water Resistant, SPF 58
*Jason Natural Cosmetics Chemical Free Sunblock, SPF 30+ (not all Jason products)
Jason Natural Cosmetics Earth's Best Organic Sunblock, Chemical Free, SPF 30+ (not all Jason products)*
Kiss My Face Non-Chemical Sunscreen Lotion, SPF 18 (not all Kiss My Face products)
Mustela Sun Lotion, Bebe, High Protection, SPF 50
Nature's Gate Mineral Sportblock, SPF 20 (not all Nature's Gate products)
Nature's Gate Mineral Kid's block, SPF 20 (not all Nature's Gate products)
Nature's Gate Mineral Sunblock, SPF 20 (not all Nature's Gate products)
Neutrogena Sunblock Lotion, Sensitive Skin, SPF 30 (not all Neutrogena products)
PreSun Sunblock, Sensitive, SPF 28, Cream (not all PreSun products)
ProCyte Ti-Silc Sheer Sunblock, SPF 45
Safe Sea Sunblock with Jellyfish Sting Protective Lotion, SPF 15
Vanicream Sunscreen, Sensitive Skin, SPF 60
Vanicream Sunscreen, Sensitive Skin, SPF 30
The only one I find on both for sure is the two bolded Jason's which got a 2 on EWG's lis. So, we're going to give them a try. Not that we use sunscreen much anyhow!!


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

Sigh.

Maybe I should just wear a full length cloak at all times.


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

With a big hood.


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamadelbosque* 
Apparently the EWG list doesn't take into account nano particles... and cross referencing EWG's "best sunscreen list" with this list

http://www.healthy-holistic-living.c...echnology.html

The only one I find on both for sure is the two bolded Jason's which got a 2 on EWG's lis. So, we're going to give them a try. Not that we use sunscreen much anyhow!!

Yippee! This is what we have used since it came onto the market...works well, it makes you look like a Twilight character though


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *BathrobeGoddess* 
Yippee! This is what we have used since it came onto the market...works well, it makes you look like a Twilight character though









Is it full of glitter?


----------



## TiredX2 (Jan 7, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abimommy* 
Is it full of glitter?

No, it just makes you look like you suffer from perpetual ennui.


----------

